# Thinking to upgrade to stage 1 [help]



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Hello everybody ,
Recently ive bought audi tt 1.8T 2017.
And almost done 1000km on it.

Im thinking to put chip tunning (stage1) for the car and it give 65 HP (180 ---> 245 hp) !

What you think guys ? should i ? Give me ur opinion ....*


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Fozi123 said:


> *Hello everybody ,
> Recently ive bought audi tt 1.8T 2017.
> And almost done 1000km on it.
> 
> ...


I've got the same engine on order and I was thinking of doing the same thing after my warranty has expired. It's not really worth it until then. Are you not happy with the current power then?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm thinking if you wanted more HP you should have bought the 2.0 TFSI.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Another vote for trading up to another engine.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Don't do it...

You'll end up with a compromised mess.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine has been remapped stage 1 revo 350bhp for 8 months. Not had a problem. Car and engine handles everything fine. But mine is dsg. I wouldn't recommend if manual as clutch will suffer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Stanyer said:


> Mine has been remapped stage 1 revo 350bhp for 8 months. Not had a problem. Car and engine handles everything fine. But mine is dsg. I wouldn't recommend if manual as clutch will suffer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is DSG as well


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Macauley said:


> Fozi123 said:
> 
> 
> > *Hello everybody ,
> ...


Im happy with the current power But i want more


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Interesting. They don't offer the 1.8 with DSG in U.K. Where do you live.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Interesting. They don't offer the 1.8 with DSG in U.K. Where do you live.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Israel ... so what you think should i ? And btw i cut the rosenator today ...


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe do it with a piggyback box rather than a flash? That way you can take it off if you need warranty work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Fozi123 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. They don't offer the 1.8 with DSG in U.K. Where do you live.
> ...


You do what you want, the risks of blowing the engine are low if you choose a reputable company to tune it for you. However, you will lose your engine warranty, so if your engine packs up then you're screwed.

Some tune companies offer their own warranties, which might be worth looking into.


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Macauley said:


> Fozi123 said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


Sure , at the end i will decide what i l do ...!
And yes theres some strong company : APR , GIAC , REVO ....
But my all problem is about engine warranty !!! My friend putted chip tunning and had problem on engine ... and he went and take off the chip then goes to the audi company and change it to new mottor and they didnt know anything...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Is it worth the risk?

Get a 2L next time or a TTS.

Mine at APR goes from 235 to 315! but is it designed to take 315? Probably not.


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> Is it worth the risk?
> 
> Get a 2L next time or a TTS.
> 
> Mine at APR goes from 235 to 315! but is it designed to take 315? Probably not.


Yes i know but bro the prices of the cars on israel is so so sk high ,
I bought the most classis 1.8T and cost me : 70,000€ in israel and 2.0T cost : 90,000€
In germany my car cost 25,000€ ....

So thats why i didnt get the 2.0T ! 20,000€ more !


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

With 1.8 the result not worth all the risks and hassle IMO.


----------



## computerjocky (Mar 31, 2009)

Fozi123 said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Is it worth the risk?
> ...


Ok, sell the car move the Germany and get both engine options!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

olly2016 said:


> With 1.8 the result not worth all the risks and hassle IMO.


Who told you that ? 
APR chip give 65 HP ... 180+65 = around 250 HP ... thats not worth ?
About risk i dont know no one says risk


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Fozi123 said:


> olly2016 said:
> 
> 
> > With 1.8 the result not worth all the risks and hassle IMO.
> ...


You've asked for people's personal opinions - I gave you mine. 
No offence.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I can`t say about stage 1 for 1.8, but I`m very happy with Revo stage 2 for 2.0.


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

olly2016 said:


> Fozi123 said:
> 
> 
> > olly2016 said:
> ...


Yes sure brother , thanks though


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

jabiqq said:


> I can`t say about stage 1 for 1.8, but I`m very happy with Revo stage 2 for 2.0.


Thats great , i think il go stage 1 or 2 but APR is better than REVO .... 
and my car will be 180 hp to 260 almost with stage 2


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

olly2016 said:


> With 1.8 the result not worth all the risks and hassle IMO.


I agree with that statement. Why buy the low-end engine spec if you wanted a faster car? Then risk problems with the warranty or engine management, etc? Makes no sense to me. I'd sell the 1.8 and get a proper engine if I wanted more power...


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> olly2016 said:
> 
> 
> > With 1.8 the result not worth all the risks and hassle IMO.
> ...


Look everything you said is 100% right for sure.
But ! Look here here in israel i have alot of close friend not friend and they had 1.8t and 1.4 double turbo etc...
And they went for stage 1 and 2 ... and the cars was under warranty sometime they had some problems with engine because of chip , then they was taking off the chip and going and fixing the problem in VW company and the company was fixing and they didnt know anything about tunning .
(Sorry for my english language)


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Doesn't anyone actually read what OP mentioned before?

I'd buy the 1.8 too if upgrading to a 2.0 meant 20000 euro.
"Just buy a bigger engine" is not a factor here.
This is about an upgrade on the 1.8 he has.

Personally I'd wait with chipping until your warranty runs out.
While chip tuning isn't very risky (if done properly off course), who's to say there won't be some other warranty issue cropping up with your engine?
You can bet Audi will be very fast to blame your tune if they find it, regardless of the actual cause.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omychron said:


> Doesn't anyone actually read what OP mentioned before?


+1



Omychron said:


> I'd buy the 1.8 too if upgrading to a 2.0 meant 20000 euro.
> "Just buy a bigger engine" is not a factor here.
> This is about an upgrade on the 1.8 he has.


+1



Omychron said:


> I'd wait with chipping until your warranty runs out.
> While chip tuning isn't very risky (if done properly off course), who's to say there won't be some other warranty issue cropping up with your engine?
> You can bet Audi will be very fast to blame your tune if they find it, regardless of the actual cause.


+1. Wise words. And even if you remove the map a record of it having been installed will still be retained in the ECU and can be found be Audi.


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Omychron said:


> Doesn't anyone actually read what OP mentioned before?
> 
> I'd buy the 1.8 too if upgrading to a 2.0 meant 20000 euro.
> "Just buy a bigger engine" is not a factor here.
> ...


Thanks you so much first of all ,
And yes most people didnt understand exactly what i mean .. anyway 
If i ask you what is the best chip ? APR ? REVO ? GIAC ?


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Fozi123 said:


> Thanks you so much first of all ,
> And yes most people didnt understand exactly what i mean .. anyway
> If i ask you what is the best chip ? APR ? REVO ? GIAC ?


I couldn't tell you, my car is still in warranty. 

I'm sure there's someone here with a chipped 1.8, try using the search function.
I believe I've read about it a while ago.

EDIT:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1328786
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1436122

Perhaps some feedback from 1.8 tunes are in these threads too, haven't gone through them.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Omychron said:


> Doesn't anyone actually read what OP mentioned before?
> 
> big +1.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Seat Leon owners have been tuning this engine for years, no mention of it not being a PROPER engine!!!


----------



## Enka23 (Mar 7, 2017)

What about BurgerSport JB1 or JB4? I am thinking about for my TTS


----------



## Fozi123 (Jul 27, 2017)

4433allanr said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't anyone actually read what OP mentioned before?
> ...


Yeah thats fine but wierd ... apr and revo is powerful i cant belive that they couldnt find the original file


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

4433allanr said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't anyone actually read what OP mentioned before?
> ...


Sorry to bring back an old topic but I'm wondering how your quantum tune is holding up. Experienced any issues or is this a company still worth using?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

wrong forum to talk about tuning, it's only met with negativity by the boring old farts here :lol:

just understand it can cause issues and it may cost £££ if things go wrong.

If you're happy with the risks, then enjoy 

and now i just realised this post is ancient ..


----------



## Rupert1979 (Dec 31, 2018)

Only one place I would go for a remap is rtech top class guys


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shame about HMV. Now that used to be the place for a tune...


----------

